# Routan Clock Spring Replacement



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

We had a clock spring failure on our 2009 Routan SEL. Wife was driving with kids in the back for the first time as luck would have it. Presented as vehicle lurching hard when turning due to right front tire locking up from abs engaging. Pulled abs fuse to get home and to shop for diagnosis. Steering angle sensor had quit, stuck at 43 degrees.

Searched high and low for matching part number in both VW and Dodge dealership databases. VW dealer had one for around $400. Multiple superceded versions, low confidence. Gulp.

Dead vw item, removed:



Found a visual match after extensive searching and had success so wanted to share in case someone else needs a fix. 

Aftermarket part reference "CSP122" arrived as a genuine Chrysler part in generic package. Numbers are all different but dimensionally a match save for two contact points which have to be removed from the dead vw part and attached to the new "CSP122" part. A small pick tool pops them off easy and the aftermarket part has the same provisions to attach.





These little guys, transfer both to new clock spring:



All installed and everything works. The SEL has steering wheel radio controls, message center controls, back lighting etc... It all works, every button. $169 new, warrantied, shipped to my door was far easier to stomach than the dealership rate. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## DStryder (Jan 11, 2022)

DieGTi said:


> $169 new, warrantied, shipped to my door was far easier to stomach than the dealership rate. Hope this helps someone!


Can you tell me where you found this? I'm having the exact same issue with my 2010 Routan and I'm not finding this part under $230


----------

